# Dinosaucers - Cartoon



## Morning Star (May 19, 2004)

GAH! I'm stumped, I used to pride myself on knowing the names of all the cartoons from the 80s and the relatively good ones from the 90's.

However there is one whose name escapes me and I'm desperate to remember it.

The plot was, from what I remember, 2 groups of Dinosaurs land on earth from outer space (bear with me here.) The one group were the "good" dinosaurs, led by a Megalosaurus (Or Allosaurus) They consisted of herbivores and the like (I remember a big blue Diplodocus as one of the good allies.) These dinosaurs were more humanoid than dinosaur (though they still had tails and dinosaur heads) they could revert to their dinosaur form when they needed to.

The evil dinos were led by a, you guessed it, T-rex. They had naughty dinos like an evil plesiosaur thingy and had all the same features as the good dinos, except they were...evil.

The good guys of course were aided by human teenagers, a boy and a girl.

PLEASE HELP ME! You would have my utmost gratitude.


----------



## The Master™ (May 19, 2004)

Sounds a little like Transformers (Beast Wars)... With Megatron as a T-Rex... Only there aren't any kids in that... See what I can find for you, dude!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 19, 2004)

Dino-bots?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 19, 2004)

There was a spin off from Transformers which involved dinosaurs.


----------



## Morning Star (May 19, 2004)

No, they were not transformers at all. Thanks though, no these guys were completely organic, although they did wear armor and stuff. When they reverted to their dinosaur form it seemed to be more of a mystical/natural process than anything else.


----------



## Morning Star (May 19, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Never mind, I found it! Dinosaucers!!!

Sorry to waste your time guys.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 19, 2004)

Dinosaucers eh? I've always thought it particularly loathsome to anthropomorphise creatures that were never even contemporary to humanity, but I guess who cares as long as it is fun!


----------



## Morning Star (May 19, 2004)

Haha, if you put too much thought into "serious" cartoons you'll end up hating them. For example, why was the evil T-Rex called Ghengis and why did the dinos have semi-latin names?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 19, 2004)

That had me stumped, too.


----------



## Morning Star (May 19, 2004)

Does that mean you remember watching some of the episodes?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 19, 2004)

Nope. Stumped as in didn't have a clue, even when the answer was given.


----------



## The Master™ (May 20, 2004)

Never heard of Dino-saucers!!!

I only found Dino-Riders...

I think Morning Star made it all up!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 20, 2004)

Oddly, he isn't.  

See: http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-9208/

Here's a pic:


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

I want to watch some now.


----------



## Foxbat (May 20, 2004)

> I used to pride myself on knowing the names of all the cartoons from the 80s and the relatively good ones from the 90's


Ok, here's one for you Morning Star. I've been trying to remember the name of this cartoon from the 80s (I think - and I've asked this one before).
It's about a boy who's father creates these sort of sentient plant/machine things that go out of control and try and take over the Universe. The boy sets out in a spaceship with a wizard type bloke called Gilian to stop the plants and find his father. I think he's also got some kind of flying fish companion - all very psychadelic. It's been stumping me for a long time so put that 'Toon brain of yours into gear and see if you can give me an answer to my riddle. 
I'd be most grateful


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

Jason and the Wheeled Warriors.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

Sorry - _Jayce_ and the Wheeled Warriors:
http://pages.ivillage.com/rootarchive/images.html


----------



## Morning Star (May 20, 2004)

Whoops, looks like Brian beat me to it Foxbat. I'd heard of the show, but never seen any of the episodes.


----------



## Foxbat (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. This has been bothering me for ages. As soon as I saw the name of the cartoon, it all came flooding back. All this and a link too! It's too much


----------



## nemogbr (May 21, 2004)

Pretty good cartoons, although I really hate it when they have one character as the socalled comic relief.

They had an annoying robot as the incompetent sidekick and along with an irritating voice. 

I do wonder if they did they eventually save his father.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

It used to be on at 9am during one summer holiday sometime between 1986 and 1990, I should think. I remember watching it aplenty.


----------



## Morning Star (May 21, 2004)

Most of the time the show got cancelled before they ever reached their final goal...I only Remember Robotech having an end...Liono became King of Thundera...hmmm any other series that actually had a "goal" achieved? Or an end?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

You mean Thundercats had an ending??


----------



## Morning Star (May 24, 2004)

Hmm...well, I remember there was a long run of episodes which involved him completing the trials to become King. Then there was a celebratory ceremony...but they may have had more episodes after that. I know there is a comic series running as well.


----------



## dreadexcalibur (Aug 3, 2006)

doe anyone know the name of the soin off of street sharks about dino saurs


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 3, 2006)

_"There's a new breed in the neighborhood Some say they're just no good Half shark, half man Fighting evil, that's the plan_
_Street Sharks Street Sharks Street Sharks Oh, they're Jawsome_
_They bite, they fight They stand for everything right They bite, they fight Chewing up evil with all of their might_
_(Jazz-esque Intsrumental)_
_Street Sharks Street Sharks Street Sharks Street Sharks_

_They bite, they fight standing for everything right Street Sharks!"_

That one?
Seems to be a couple called Kenny Peterson and Shane Faria


----------



## Roboripper (Aug 4, 2006)

ok, I'm gonna pick your God like toon brains!  I used to watch a cartoon on The Childrens Channel back in the early/mid 80's (although I think the toon itself was made in the 70's) about Dracula, Frankensteins Monster, The Wolf Man and various witches, mummies and zombies.  The Wolf Man used to call Dracula "Draccy Baby" much to the Counts chagrin and Frankensteins Monster was known as Frankie, and whenever he got struck by lightning or electrocuted by a hoover(!) would say "I needed that" in a "slow" voice.  they had songs on it too.  one time the whole cast sang a song called "lights out" about being "warey when it's..Lights Out!" and another time there was a zombie band singing a song about chess that went "Kings and Queens, knights on white horses! all these things mean nothing to me!".   it was quite Hanna Barbera in style, although I'm not certain they made it.  any help would be most appreciated as everyone I ask looks at me like I'm bananas!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 6, 2006)

Roboripper said:
			
		

> ok, I'm gonna pick your God like toon brains! I used to watch a cartoon on The Childrens Channel back in the early/mid 80's (although I think the toon itself was made in the 70's) about Dracula, Frankensteins Monster, The Wolf Man and various witches, mummies and zombies. The Wolf Man used to call Dracula "Draccy Baby" much to the Counts chagrin and Frankensteins Monster was known as Frankie, and whenever he got struck by lightning or electrocuted by a hoover(!) would say "I needed that" in a "slow" voice. they had songs on it too. one time the whole cast sang a song called "lights out" about being "warey when it's..Lights Out!" and another time there was a zombie band singing a song about chess that went "Kings and Queens, knights on white horses! all these things mean nothing to me!". it was quite Hanna Barbera in style, although I'm not certain they made it. any help would be most appreciated as everyone I ask looks at me like I'm bananas!


 
It sounds very much like "The Groovy Ghoulies" which was made in the 70s

EDIT: Correction, it was called Sabrina and the Groovy Ghoulies.


----------



## tiny99 (Aug 6, 2006)

"What's in the bag???? What can it be??? Somebody left it there on ......Halloweeeeeeen" that was a Groovy Ghoulies song.
Anyone remember the similar series about a group of incompetent super heroes.....one of them was a man who turned into a rope....and another who turned into a baby called......."Dyper-man" ???? Anyone???


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, I do remember. I can't recall the name off the top of my head, but I'll try to find out. I remember seeing those again a few years ago, and being amazed at how sophisticated some of the humor was... as I recall, they were actually very tongue-in-cheek and intelligent; but then, it was a time when that was being done with a lot of cartoons.... including Jay Ward's stuff. Sort of Tex Avery for the 60s and 70s.... A very strange and wonderful time....


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay: The cartoon was *The Mighty Heroes*, and it featured Strong Man (Superman), Diaper Man (The Atom), Rope Man (Elongated Man), Cuckoo Man (Hawkman) and Tornado Man (Red Tornado); created by Ralph Bakshi, aired in 1966/67, and they apparently made a cameo later in a Mighty Mouse cartoon. You can find more (including a complete list of episodes) by Googling Mighty Heroes or Diaper Man...


----------



## Roboripper (Aug 13, 2006)

thank you so much Winters_Sorrow! *does the we're not worthy bow*  I've spent literally years trying to find out what it was called (and I never once thought to check the IMDB - what a fool!) and now I can rest easy!


----------

